# Watery spotting? (A lot of graphic TMI)



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I haven't been in here in a while and I have a question that's driving me crazy.

My last period was 3/19 and it was normal. I'm not actively TTC or avoiding but I noticed EWCM CDs 17-20, and I had sex two or three times during that period. I normally (based on past TTC charts) have a 14 day LP and a 30 day cycle.

Today is CD 34 and yesterday I had a negative HPT. CD 31 I had some scant pink spotting, CD 32, minimal brown spotting, so minimal that I would not have noticed it if I wasn't looking for it. Yesterday, CD 33, thin red fluid followed by less than ten minutes of normal red bleeding, and today about a tablespoon of red watery fluid, for lack of a better term. It was abundant and thin, almost like someone put a few drops of food coloring in water. I felt it come out but by the time I went to the bathroom and wiped it was over.

I have an appointment for my annual exam on the third, but its making me nuts today. Is this normal?


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

Maybe your O was a little late. If your last day of EWCM was CD20, it's possible that that is when you O'd. I hope you figure out what's going on!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with the pp that your O date was probably closer to CD20, so you would be 15 DPO today. If full on AF doesn't arrive in the next day or two, I would test again. You might be experiencing common spotting that occurs around the time of the expected period when already pregnant. Good luck!


----------

